# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الأحد ٣ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ الﺻﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦطة  ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﺭﺓ  ﺍﻷﺣـﺪ 06 ﺭﺑﻴﻊ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ 1441 ﻟﻠﻬﺠﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 03 ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ 2019 ﻡ :-
 ﺻـﺤـﻴـﻔـﺔ _ ﺍﻟــﺻــﺪﻯ :
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﺔ ﻣﻀﻤﻮﻧﺔ 100 ٪
ﺳﻴﻒ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ ... ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺕ ﺗﺘﺮﺻﺪﻧﻲ ﻭﺗﺠﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﻢ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﺘﺨﻠﻰ ﻋﻨﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺻﺤﺔ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺷﻜﻮﺍﻩ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ
 ﺻـﺤـﻴـﻔـﺔ _ ﺍﻟـﺰﻋــﻴـﻢ :
ﺿﻐﻮﻁ ﻋﻨﻴﻔﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻟﺘﻤﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺜﻴﺔ .
ﻗﻀﺎﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺴﺎﺩ ﺗﺤﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ .. ﻣﻠﻔﺎﺕ ﺧﻄﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ
ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﻜﺎﻑ .
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺮﻓﻊ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ .. ﺳﻴﻒ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ : ﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺗﺴﺘﻬﺪﻓﻨﻲ
ﻭﺗﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﻋﺮﻗﻠﺔ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺗﻲ .
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺑﻼﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻏﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
ﺩﻋﺎﻩ ﻟﻼﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻟﻖ ﻗﻄﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺳﻌﺪ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻳﺤﻔﺰ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ
ﺏ ‏( ١٠ ‏) ﺍﻟﻒ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ .
ﺟﻮﻟﺘﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ ﻟﻸﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ .
ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺳﺎﺧﻨﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل تحضيراته للخرطوم الوطني بالقلعة الحمراء
.
.
أجرى فريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ مساء السبت تدريبا قويا بالقلعة الحمراء استمر لساعة ونصف بحضور 20 لاعبا، وقد أشرف على المران المدرب جمال أبوعنجة إضافة لمدرب الحراس الكابتن حامد بريمة، واشتمل المران على مجموعة من الحركات الإحمائية أعقبها تدرب بالكرة إضافة لمجموعة من الجمل التكتيكية المراد تنفيذها في مباراة الخرطوم ومن المنتظر أن يواصل الأحمر تحضيراته الجادة لمقابلة الأولاد يوم الثلاثاء المقبل وقد حضر المران من الخارج اللاعب محمد الرشيد إضافة لرئيس القطاع الرياضي الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يجدد الثقة في الكرواتي زدرافكو لوجاروسيتش
.
.
وضح من خلال الاجتماع الذي عقده الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مع الجهاز الفني للمنتخبات الوطنية بقيادة الكرواتي زدرافكو لوجاروسيستش بأنه جدد الثقة في المدرب الكرواتي وأمّن على استمراريته لقيادة المنتخبات الوطنية.

وكان الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات في مؤتمره الصحفي الذي أعقب مباراة تنزانيا أكد أنهم قد يتخلوا عن المدرب الكرواتي الذي أثبت فشله في قيادة المنتخب خاصة في مباراة الإياب أمام تنزانيا وحمّله مسئولية الخسارة في تلك المباراة.

لكن الاجتماع الذي عقده الاتحاد مع زدرافكو بحضور برقو يعني تجديد الثقة في المدرب لمواصلة عمله في رئاسة المنتخبات الوطنية.

وكان اجتماع الاتحاد مع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني ناقش عدد من الترتيبات الخاصة بمواجهة المنتخب الأول، وساوتومي في الجولة الأولى من تصفيات أمم افريقيا 2021م في الكاميرون، والتي ستلعب مساء الثالث عشر من الشهر الحالي في استاد الهلال بأمدرمان.

وكذلك ناقش الاجتماع لوقت طويل سير تجهيز المنتخب الوطني تحت (17) سنة – الناشئين – وفيه تم التأكيد على إجراء عدد من الترتيبات الخاصة بمباريات منتخبات المحليات.

وأجاز الاجتماع التصور الكامل لتكوين كلية المنتخب، حيث تم إكتمال اختبارات لاعبي العاصمة يوم السبت 2 نوفمبر 2019م، وأضيف منهم (20) لاعب خلال الأسبوعين الماضيين؛ ويتم التوجه لاختبارات لاعبي الولايات عبر  زيارات مختلفة لعدة مدن، وذلك حتى يوم 21 نوفمبر 2019م، على أن يتم التصفية النهائية وتكوين كلية المنتخب النهائية يوم 15 يناير 2020م، وذلك  بل المشاركة في بطولة التحدي لدول شرق ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا)، في أبريل من العام المقبل، والتي تقدم الاتحاد السوداني بطلب إستضافتها..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يكشف سرا للمقربين عن مبلغ ال20 الف دولار من الكاف
.
.
أسر الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لعدد من المقربين بأن مبلغ ال20 الف دولار التي خصصها له الاتحاد الأفريقي وأثارت ضجة في الإعلام طوال الفترة الماضية مازال موجودا كما هو ولم يتم التصرف فيه لانه في الأساس لا يحتاجه.
وكشف احد المقربين  بأن رئيس الاتحاد قرر إعادة المبلغ للجهة التي بعثت به وهو الاتحاد الأفريقي ليرى ماذا سيقول منتقديه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من تدريب المريخ امس





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال الخرطوم يذّل حي العرب بورتسودان
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
اكتسح  الهلال الخرطوم ضيفه حي العرب بورتسودان بخمسة أهداف دون مقابل في  المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”السبت” ضمن المرحلة الثامنة من منافسة الدوري  الممتاز.

وأحرز أهداف الهلال كلاً من محمد موسى”هدفين”، وليد الشعلة”هدفين”، وسليم محمد.
ورفع الهلال نقاطه إلى”16â€³ نقطة، أماّ حي العرب بورتسودان فتوقّف في محطة”11â€³ نقطة.
وكانت المباراة قد شهدت دقيقة حداد على روح عضو مجلس الهلال محمد عبد الفتّاح زعبير الذي توفي الخميس الماضي.
وكتب جماهير الهلال” بالوفاء عهدناك..الجنة مثواك”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حي العرب بورتسودان يُقدم شكوى ضد الهلال في مشاركة “بوي والسمؤال”
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تقدم نادي حي العرب بورتسودان بشكوى رسمية ضد نادي الهلال العاصمي طاعناً  في مشاركة لاعبيه “عبد اللطيف بوي والسمؤال ميرغني” ونوه إلي نهاية عقديهما  مع الفريق “الأزرق”.
وسلم مدير الكره بنادي حي العرب الشكوى لمراقب المباراة معتز الشاعر.
وعلم “باج نيوز” إن نادي حي العرب بورتسودان يتجه لسحب الشكوى بعد أن قدم  مدير الكرة بنادي الهلال محمود جبارة السادة الإقرارت التي وقعها اللاعبين  مع النادي أمس.
ونشبت أزمة في الدوري الممتاز على خلفية نهاية عقود اللاعبين نهاية الشهر الماضي.
وكان رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني كمال شداد قد أكد أن أي شكوى ستقدم ضد  أي نادي في مشاركة لاعب انتهى عقده سترفض مع منح اللاعبين حرية اللعب أو  التوقف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* موقعة مرتقبة بين الأمل عطبرة وهلال كادوقلي في الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يحلّ هلال كادوقلي في السابعة من مساء اليوم”الأحد” ضيفًا على نظيره الأمل عطبرة في مباراةٍ صعبة للغاية.
وتعدّ المواجهة ذات أهمية كبيرة للطرفين، وسيكون الهدف الأساسي حصد النقاط وزيادة الحصيلة.
متصدّر  الدوري الممتاز”الأمل عطبرة” سيعمل في جولة اليوم للمحافظة على مركزه في  الترتيب الأوّل، وبالتالي سيدخل اللقاء من أجلِ انتصارٍ جديد بملعبه وأمام  جماهيره.
وحصد الفريق الشهير بـ”فهود الشمال” “15” نقطة من ثمانية جولات أداها في منافسة الدوري الممتاز.
ويعي  الأمل أنّ مهمته في تحقيق أهدافه التي رسمها الجهاز الفني بقيادة كفاح  صالح لن تكون سهلة بأيّ حالٍ من الأحوال لطالما أنّه سيواجه منافسة قوية من  الأندية الأخرى.
وفي المقابل، يتطّلع هلال كادوقلي إلى تعديل الصورة  والعودة من جديد إلى سكة الانتصارات التي فارقها في ثلاث جولاتٍ على  التوالي بعد أنّ سقط في فخ التعادل أمام الرابطة كوستي، الفلاَح عطبرة،  والأهلي عطبرة.
ويملك الفريق الملّقب بـ”أسود الجبال” في جعبته”8â€³ نقاط تمكّن من حصدها في عشر جولات خاضها في الدوري الممتاز.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الديبة يعلنها داوية: استقالتي لن تنهي مشاكل الشرطة القضارف
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن  المدير الفني للشرطة القضارف محمد محي الدين الديبة عن أنّ استقالته لن  تحسم المشاكل التي يعاني منها نادي الشرطة القضارف، مقرًا في الوقت ذاته  بأنّه ملتزم بواجبه على الوجه الأكمل مع الفريق.
وقال الديبة في  تصريح لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ وجوده على رأس قيادة فريق الشرطة القضارف لا يعني  أنّ هناك أزمة، لجهة أنّه يقوم بما يقتضيه عقده.
وأضاف” أنا أعمل وفق العقد الذي يربطني مع نادي الشرطة القضارف، فإذا حدث أيّ خلل من جانبي فالبتأكّيد الإقالة هي مصيري”.
ويرى  محي الدين الديبة أنّ مجلس الشرطة القضارف يقوم بعمله على الوجه الأكمل،  مشيرًا إلى أنّها إدارة واعية ومحترمة، وتعرف أنّني ليس السبب في المشاكل  الحالية.
وتابع” الشرطة القضارف يعاني من الغيابات، ويفقد الفريق  المجموعة الأساسية، علاوة على ذلك فإنّ هناك عدد من اللاعبني توقّفوا عن  التدريبات بعد قرار اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني”.
ويحتلّ الشرطة القضارف المرتبة الـ”11â€³ في الدوري الممتاز برصيد”8â€³ نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يؤكد صحة شكواه في لاعب كادقلي وينتظر قرار الاستئنافات




اكد نادي الهلال انه قدم شكواه ضد لاعب فريق هلال كادقلي ايزي في الوقت المحدد وقام بسداد الرسوم المحددة.
وقال  عزالدين الحاج المدير التنفيذي لنادي في تصريحات للمكتب الاعلامي، انهم  قدموا كل المستندات في الوقت المحدد ولكنهم رأوا عدم الحديث والافصاح عن  الشكوى في الاعلام لجهة ان هناك طرف اخر في القضية وهو نادي حيدوب النهود.
ويترقب نادي الهلال قرار لجنة الاستئنافات في شكوى نادي حيدوب بشان نفس اللاعب، الذي تقدم الهلال باعتراض حوله الى لجنة المسابقات.
وكان  نادي حيدوب اشار الى ان عقد اللاعب مستمر مع الفريق ورغم ذلك انتقل الى  نادي هلال كادقلي، ورفضت الشكوى في لجنة المسابقات وتم استئناف القرار،  وشارك اللاعب مع هلال كادقلي امام الهلال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يوافق على عودة اللعب باستاد الخرطوم دوليا



وافق الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) على عودة خوض المباريات على استاد الخرطوم.
 واتخذ الكاف قرارا العام الماضي بحظر اللعب على استاد الخرطوم لعدم توفر عديد المتطلبات الخاصة بالمباريات الدولية.
 وتلقى الاتحاد السوداني خطابا اليوم السبت من الكاف يؤكد موافقته على  استضافة الملعب لمباراة جنوب السودان وبوركينا فاسو في مرحلة المجموعات من  تصفيات امم افريقيا الكاميرون 2021 في 17 نوفمبر الجاري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي يطلب المعاملة بالمثل من الهلال





أرسل  نادي بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي خطابًا رسميًا إلى الهلال ، عن طريق اتحاد  الكرة السوداني، أفصح فيه عن رغبته في معاملة بالمثل بين الناديين.
ويحل  بلاتينيوم، ضيفًا على الهلال في السودان، خلال المباراة التي تجمعهما بدور  المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا، يوم 29 نوفمبر / تشرين ثان الجاري.
وتحدث  نادي بلاتينيوم في خطابه لنادي الهلال عن حجم البعثة للناديين، إلى جانب  السؤال عن كيفية الحصول على تأشيرات الدخول، ويتوقع أن يرد الهلال خلال  أسبوع على مطالب النادي الزيمبابوي.
وسيواجه الهلال فريق بلاتينيوم  الزيمبابوي يوم 29 نوفمبر  بملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، وهي  المباراة الأولى للهلال بالمجموعة الثانية.
وفي المقابل، فإن الفريق الزيمبابوي سوف يستضيف الهلال نهاية الأسبوع الثالث من فبراير 2020.
يذكر أن قرعة بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا 2019-2020، أوقعت الهلال وبلاتينيوم إلى جانب كل من الأهلي المصري والنجم الساحلي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة
مجلس سوداكال والزوغان من الغربال
 

*  اعترى جماهير المريخ خوف وقلق إثر التصريحات التي أدلى بها عضو مجلس موظفي  سوداكال هيثم الرشيد عن خطتهم لإعادة قيد مطلقي السراح من نجوم الفريق.
*   صرح هيثم الرشيد بأنهم سيجلسون مع ثلاثة لاعبين فقط للتفاوض معهم حول  تجديد عقوداتهم واللاعبون هم أمير كمال والتكت والتاج إبراهيم..
*  ولم يذكر اسم محمد عبدالرحمن.. ولا ندري هل تم تجاهل الغربال لأنه خارج  السودان.. أم لأن أمره متروك لرابطة المريخ في قطر التي تكفلت بعلاج اللاعب  من إصابته الكبيرة.. أو إن المجلس لا يرغب في تجديد التعاقد مع الغربال..
*  كابتن هيثم الرشيد لم يذكر شيئاً عن موقف المجلس من التجديد للغربال  تاركاً كل التأويلات مفتوحة ومنها عدم الرغبة في التجديد للغربال وهذا ما  يخيف ويقلق جماهير المريخ بشدة..
* إذا كان مجلس السوداكالاب لا يرغب في التجديد للغربال فعليه أن يوضح الأسباب..
*  هل السبب هو الحوار الصحفي للاعب مع الأستاذ المخضرم هساي عندما ذكر  اللاعب إنه كان جاهزاً للتجديد للمريخ خلال فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية  الفائتة في شهر يوليو ولكن لم يتصل به أحد من الإدارة حول هذا الشأن..
*  وأفاد اللاعب أيضاً بأنه وطوال الشهور التي قضاها في العلاج بقطر لم يتصل  به أحد من الإدارة لمعرفة أحواله والإطمئنان على سير علاجه.. وبالتالي لا  توجد اتصالات من المجلس للتفاكر حول تجديد عقده..
* وعندما علم  سوداكال بإهمال الإدارة للغربال أثناء تواجده في فترة العلاج بقطر اتصل به  واعتذر له وأفصح له عن رغبتهم في إعادة تسجيله.. ولكن لم يحدث أي تفاوض أو  متابعة في هذا الشأن حتى موعد نهاية عقده بنهاية شهر اكتوبر المنصرم!!
*  من هذا الحديث يفهم إن الغربال يشعر بعدم جدية المجلس في التجديد له.. ولا  شك إن له عروض كثيرة وفي حال تأكيد عدم رغبة المريخ في التجديد له سيختار  أحد العروض المقدمة له والتي لم يفصح عنها ولكنه أشار بأن وجهته الجديدة  ربما تكون مفاجأة داوية..
* حديث الغربال هل أغضب المجلس ولهذا تقرر  تجاهل إعادة تسجيله..  علماً إن حديث اللاعب كان صريحاً وفيه شفافية ولا  توجد فيه أي إهانة أو إذلال للمجلس.. لأن المجلس يعلم إن التجديد للغربال  سيتطلب مبلغاً كبيراً لا قدرة للمجلس الفلسان على توفيره.. فالغربال هو  هداف العرب وكل الأندية العربية باتت تعرفه جيداً والكثير منها لديه الرغبة  في التعاقد معه..
* على الرغم من التذرع بالزعل من حديث اللاعب لكن  المجلس لا يستطيع الإعلان صراحة عن عدم الرغبة في التجديد للاعب خوفاً من  مواجهة جماهير المريخ..
* ولا شك إن هناك في المجلس يتخذون ذريعة   أخرى للهروب من إعادة الغربال على أساس إنه مصاب.. وحتى هؤلاء لا يستطيعون  الافصاح عن رأيهم خوفاً من أن ينتقل الغربال لنادي جديد ويحقق نجاحاً  كبيراً فتزدريهم جماهير المريخ وتصب عليهم لعناتها..
* الأهلة ندموا  كثيراً على التفريط في الغربال بذريعة أنه مصاب و(فتى زجاجي) فاصيبوا في  مقتل بعد النجاح الهائل للاعب مع المريخ وكان أقساها احرازه لهدفي الفوز  للمريخ في شباك الهلال في المباراة الأفريقية.. ثم نيله لجائزة هداف العرب.
*  وسبق أن ندم المريخاب بشدة للتفريط في النجم الصاروخي عبده الشيخ على أساس  أنه مصاب فذهب اللاعب للهلال وشفى من الإصابة وهزم المريخ!!
* وأيضاً ندم المريخاب للتفريط في حمودة بشير الذي كان مصاباً فذهب للهلال وتعالج ولعب أحلى سنوات عمره مع الهلال والمنتخب الوطني!!
*  النيجيري كلتشي الذي خطفه المريخ من الهلال لعب سنوات جميلة مع المريخ  وهزم الهلال عدة مرات وبعد إصابته بالرباط الصليبي غاب عدة شهور للعلاج ثم  عاد للمريخ وواصل نشاطه ولكن المدربين ظلوا يجلسونه على الدكة فتقاعس  المجلس عن التجديد له ليذهب اللاعب لأهلي شندي وينال لقب هداف الدوري برقم  خيالي قارب الأربعين هدفاً كما نال اللاعب لقب الهداف التاريخي للدوري  الممتاز السوداني بفارق كبير عن فيصل العجب الذي كان يحتكر هذا اللقب.. مما  أجبر المريخ على إعادة كلتشي وواصل وسجل العديد من الأهداف حتى لحظة ترجله  لتقدم السن..
* نحذر المريخ من التفريط في الغربال.. فإذا كان مجلس  الإدارة لا يملك القدرات المالية لإعادة قيد هداف العرب.. ينبغي أن يحدث  حراك واسع لأقطاب المريخ في الداخل والخارج لإعادة قيد اللاعب قبل أن يندم  الجميع على التفريط فيه.. وبعدها نتابع مساسل التباكي والتلاوم مثلما حدث  في الهلال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

 *امير عوض*
 *الشكوي إيزي يا عزيزي*
  بسرية (حربية) تقدم نادي الهلال بشكوي في صحة مشاركة لاعب هلال كادوقلي  المحترف النيجيري (ايزي) خلال المواجهة التي جمعت الفريقين و انتهت لمصلحة  الضيوف بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد.
 اللاعب المذكور مثار شكوي أخري وصلت  للجنة الاستئنافات من نادي (حيدوب النهود) و لم تفصل اللجنة فيها حتي الآن  مع أنها قُدمت قبل أكثر من شهر.
 المدير التنفيذي لنادي الهلال ذكر  خلال تصريحاته بأنهم قدموا الشكوي في زمنها القانوني و أن ناديه لم يفصح  عنها احتراماً لمسار العدالة بسبب ارتباطها بقرار استئناف نادي (حيدوب)!!
  بدايةً نسأل السيد عزالدين الحاج عن سر تصريحاته و كشفه للشكوي (الحربية)  قبل ثلاثة أيام فقط من موعد اجتماع لجنة تعاونية و هو من طفق يُحدثنا عن  احترامهم للعدالة و القضية المعروضة أمام الاستئنافات؟
 هل صدر قرار من الاستئنافات لتفصح عن شكوي ناديك؟ بل ما هو الداعي في الأساس لاخفاء أمر الشكوي و معاملتها معاملة الأسرار الحربية؟
  لو فرضنا جدلاً بأن الهلال يراعي لسير العدالة و لا ينوي التأثير علي لجان  الاتحاد.. فما هو الداعي الذي دعي لجنة المسابقات لتهمل النظر في شكوي  الهلال (إن وجدت)؟!!
 اللجنة المذكورة إجتمعت داخل هذا الشهر ثلاثة  مرات.. و في الثلاثة اجتماعات تعمدت (تطنيش) شكوي الهلال أو مجرد النظر  فيها ناهيك عن اصدار قرار؟!!
 هل هذا كلام يقبله العقل و المنطق؟
 أيعقل أن يشتكي الهلال في لاعب و لا يسمع أحد في الكون بهذه الشكوي ثم يصبر النادي علي تماوت لجنة المسابقات في النظر لشكواه؟!!
 ماذا تنتظر لجنة المسابقات لتتكرم بالنظر في شكوي الهلال؟ و لماذا ينتظر الهلال تماطل لجنة المسابقات في النظر لشكواه (السرية)؟!!
  ما يجدر ذكره هنا هو أن لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة كانت قد أبطلت قيد  اللاعب النيجيري من ناديه السابق فإنتقل بعدها لهلال كادوقلي.
 فعن أي شكوي صحيحة يتحدثون و أي استئناف ينتظرون نتيجته تحديداً؟
  ما يتم في هذه الشكوي (الغريبة و العجيبة) يجعلنا في حيرة من أمرنا.. فمتي  اشتكي الهلال في هذا اللاعب و هو من دخل للمباراة متوقعاً الظفر بنقاطها  بنسبة ظ،ظ ظ % نظراً لكونها في ملعبه و لسهولة مباريات الخصم في ملعب الهلال!!
 في أي توقيت قرر الهلال احتمالية خسارة المواجهة.. و انتبهوا لمشاركة اللاعب و قرروا الطعن فيها بالشكوي؟
  هل يظن الهلالاب أن لدينا (قنابير) و أننا لا نفهم شيئاً في الدنيا  ليتحدثوا بعد أسابيع عن شكوي وهمية و سرية ترتكن لقرار سيصدر من لجنة  تعاونية؟!
 سنتابع تفاصيل هذه القصة المضحكة حتي نهاياتها.. و لن  نتوقع قراراً أو حراكاً من مجلسنا النائم علي وسادة النظام الاساسي و  المتفرغ تماماً للمهمة الأسمي و المتمثلة بتكرار الظهور في شتي القنوات  التلفزيونية و الاذاعات.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 كمواطن من الولاية الشمالية يحزنني للغاية الموقع المتأخر للأهلي مروي في روليت الدوري.
 أهلينا.. هو ممثل الولاية الشمالية بالكامل.. و أمره يهم كل مواطني الولاية من أقصاها لأدناها.
  نتمني من محبي الأهلي بمدينة مروي و كل بقاع الأرض الالتفات لحال ملوك  الشمال و تقديم يد العون لإدارة النادي التي قررت الرحيل بسبب ثقل  المسئولية الملقاة علي عاتقهم. 
 حكومة الولاية الشمالية مقصرة في حق الأهلي.. و نقصد بهذا الحديث السيد الوالي و كامل حكومته.
 علي حكومة الولاية النظر لما تقوم به الحكومات المماثلة في بقية الولايات.
 الواجب علي الحكومة توفير ميزانية (التسيير) علي الأقل.. و من ثم حضّ مؤسساتها و شركاتها العاملة لتقديم ضريبة الأهلي.
  نتمني أن يلتئم شمل الأهلاوية بالداخل و الخارج علي كلمة سواء و تقديم  العون الحقيقي للادارة من أجل الخروج من عنق الزجاجة حتي لا يأتي يوماً  نبكي فيه علي الأطلال.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 الشكاوي المكندشة تحولت لأسرار حربية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • رانكفورت يزلزل جدران بايرن ميونخ بخماسية قاسية
 • ليفانتي يقلب الطاولة على برشلونة ويهزمه في 7 دقائق
 • ريال مدريد يرفض هدية برشلونة ويتعثر أمام بيتيس
 • أتلتيكو مدريد يفشل في تصدر الليجا بعد خسارة برشلونة
 • ماني ينقذ ليفربول من فخ أستون فيلا بفوز شاق
 • تشيلسي يفلت من سيناريو قاتل أمام واتفورد
 • مانشستر سيتي ينجو من صحوة ساوثهامبتون بفوز درامي
 • آرسنال يواصل الترنح بالتعادل مع وولفرهامبتون
 • بورنموث يعيد مانشستر يونايتد لدوامة الهزائم
 • دي ليخت يميل كفة ديربي تورينو لصالح يوفنتوس
 • لوكاكو يقود إنتر ميلان لفوز صعب أمام بولونيا
 • روما يُزيد معاناة نابولي في الكالتشيو
 • فرنسا : أنجيه يعبر ستراسبورج.. وليون يهزم تولوز
 • مارسيليا يهزم ليل ويصعد للمركز الثالث بالدوري الفرنسي
 • فالفيك يفتتح سجل انتصاراته في الدوري الهولندي
 • بنفيكا يحقق الانتصار السابع تواليا في الدوري البرتغالي
 • بشكتاش يقتنص فوزا ثمينا من أنطاليا سبور
 • الارجنتين : إستوديانتس يحسم ديربي لا بلاتا .. وروزاريو يعود لسكة الانتصارات بعد غياب طويل
 • الرجاء والوداد يتعادلان في ديربي ناري بالبطولة العربية
 • التعاون يضرب الشباب بثلاثية في الدوري السعودي
 • برشلونة: سواريز يعاني من إصابة في العضلة النعلية للساق اليمنى
 • خروج مقلق لنجم ليفربول محمد صلاح أمام أستون فيلا
 • مدرب بورنموث: نستحق الفوز بجدارة على يونايتد
 • فالفيردي: لا أفكر في الاستقالة.. إنها مجرد هزيمة
 • راموس: ريال مدريد لديه مذاق حلو وآخر مُر
 • زيدان: نستحق ركلة جزاء.. وتميمة فالفيردي مجرد صدفة
 • كلوب: الحظ ساعد ليفربول لكنه استحق الفوز
 • بوسكيتس: العودة ضد ليفانتي كانت مستحيلة
 • ماني: كنت محظوظا.. ولم نقدم أفضل عروضنا
 • جريزمان: لدينا مشكلة.. وأعترف بفضل سيميوني
 • زانيولو: الفوز على نابولي ب6 نقاط
 • جوارديولا يتهم ماني بالغطس بحثا عن ضربات الجزاء
 • جوارديولا: الهجوم أمام فريق يدافع ب11 لاعبا صعب
 • فونسيكا: تحكمنا في نابولي.. ولم نفز بأي شيء بعد
 • تريزيجيه: هدفي في ليفربول أهم لحظاتي بالموسم الحالي
 • أنجيلينو: ساوثهامبتون جعلنا نمر بأوقات صعبة
 • تشافي: أتحمل مسؤولية السقوط أمام الدحيل
 • مدرب الدحيل: لا أقرأ الصحف.. وهناك من يحزن لفوزنا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * الأمل عطبرة (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌎 - المجموعات :
 * الكاميرون (-- : --) إسبانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 7

 * الأرجنتين (-- : --) طاجيكستان الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 8

 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري  الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :
 * كريستال بالاس (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * إيفرتون (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الإسباني - 🇪🇸 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * بلد الوليد (-- : --) ريال مايوركا الساعة : 13:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * فياريال (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * أوساسونا (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) خيتافي الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * ليجانيس (-- : --) إيبار الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN

 * غرناطة (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :
 * أتلانتا (-- : --) كالياري الساعة : 13:30 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * ليتشي (-- : --) ساسولو الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * هيلاس فيرونا (-- : --) بريشيا الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * جنوى (-- : --) أودينيزي الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * فيورنتينا (-- : --) بارما الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * ميلان (-- : --)لاتسيو الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * فورتونا دوسلدورف (-- : --) كولن الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * أوجسبورج (-- : --) شالكه الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * بوردو (-- : --) نانت الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * نيس (-- : --) ستاد ريمس الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * سانت إيتيان (-- : --) موناكو الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 ——————————————
  ◄ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية 🌍 - اياب دور 16 (2) :

 * بانداري - كينيا (-- : --) حوريا - غينيا الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * جالاكسي - جنوب إفريقيا (-- : --) إنييمبا - نيجيريا الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * برولين - أوغندا (-- : --) النصر - ليبيا الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * زاناكو - زامبيا (-- : --) كانو - غينيا الإستوائية الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * تريانغل - زمبابوي (-- : --) نواذيبو - موريتانيا الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * موتيما - الكونغو (-- : --) غور ماهيا - كينيا الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * رينجرز - نيجيريا (-- : --) كارا - توغو الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * سان بيدرو - ساحل العاج (-- : --) أشانتي كوتوكو - غانا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * بيدفيست - جنوب إفريقيا  (-- : --) يونياو - موزمبيق الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * دجوليبا - مالي (-- : --) إليكت - تشاد الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * حسنية أكادير - المغرب (-- : --) غرين إيجليز - زامبيا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * نهضة بركان - المغرب (-- : --) فوسا - مدغشقر الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : المغربية الرياضية

 * المصري البورسعيدي - مصر (-- : --)  كوت دور - السيشيل الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * بيراميدز - مصر (-- : --) يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : ON Sport 

 * بارادو - الجزائر (-- : --) كمبالا سيتي - أوغندا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : الجزائرية 3



 ——————————————

  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * الهــلال (5 : 0) حي العرب
 #الترتيب: الهلال (16) الأمل (15) أهلي شندي (14) المريخ (13) حي الوادي (13)
 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌎 - المجموعات :
 * تشيلي (1 : 2) كوريا الجنوبية
 * هايتي (0 : 2) فرنسا
 #الترتيب: فرنسا (9) كوريا الجنوبية (6) تشيلي (3)  هايتي (0)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري  الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :
 * بورنموث (1 : 0) مانشستر يونايتد
 * آرسنال (1 : 1) وولفرهامبتون
 * أستون فيلا (1 : 2) ليفربول
 * مانشستر سيتي (2 : 1) ساوثهامتون
 * وست هام يونايتد (2 : 3) نيوكاسل يونايتد
 * برايتون (2 : 0) نوريتش سيتي
 * شيفيلد يونايتد (3 : 0) بيرنلي
 * واتفورد (1 : 2) تشيلسي
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (31) مانشستر سيتي (25) تشيلسي (23) ليستر (20) آرسنال (17)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الإسباني - 🇪🇸 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * إسبانيول (1 : 2) فالنسيا
 * ليفانتي (3 : 1) برشلونة
 * إشبيلية (1 : 1) أتلتيكو مدريد
 * ريال مدريد (0 : 0) ريال بيتيس
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (22) ريال مدريد (22) أتلتيكو (21) إشبيلية  (21) غرناطة (20)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :
 * روما (2 : 1) نابولي
 * بولونيا (1 : 2) انتر ميلان
 * تورينو (0 : 1) يوفنتوس
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (29) انتر ميلان (28) روما (22) أتلانتا (21) لاتسيو (18)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * فيردر بريمن (2 : 2) فرايبورج
 * بوروسيا دورتموند (3 : 0) فولفسبورج
 * آينتراخت فرانكفورت (5 : 1) بايرن ميونيخ
 * باير ليفركوزن (1 : 2) مونشنغلادباخ
 * لايبزيج (8 : 0) ماينز
 * يونيون برلين (1 : 0) هيرتا برلين
 #الترتيب: مونشنغلادباخ (22) دورتموند (19) لايبزيج (18) بايرن ميونيخ (18) فرايبورج (18)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * مارسيليا (2 : 1) ليل
 * ميتز (2 : 2) مونبلييه
 * تولوز (2 : 3) ليون
 * أميان (1 : 0) ستاد بريست
 * أنجية (1 : 0) ستراسبورج
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (27) أنجيه (20) نانت (19) مارسيليا (19) ليل (18)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * العدالة (2 : 2) الحزم
 * التعاون (3 : 1) الشباب
 * النصر (4 : 0) أبها
 #الترتيب: الهلال (20) النصر (17) الأهلي (17) الفيصلي  (17) الشباب (15)
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جولتان في كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تلعب اليوم”الأحد” مواجهتان في بطولة محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال ضمن دور الـ”16â€³ بكلٍ من مصر والمغرب.
ويستقبل الاتحاد السكندري المصري في التاسعة مساءً ضيفه المحرق البحريني في مواجهة ساخنة ولا تقبل القسمة على اثنين.
ويأمل المحرق في تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية تسهّل مهمته في الإياب وقطع نصف المشوار في التأهل إلى الدور القادم.
وفي المقابل، يخطّط الاتحاد السكندري في حسم الأمور من ملعبه بالقاهرة قبل التوجه إلى البحرين لأداء مواجهة الإياب.
وفي مباراة ثانية، يحل الترجي التونسي ضيفًا على أولمبيك آسفي المغربي في لقاءٍ ذات أهداف واضحة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرجاء والوداد يتعادلان في ديربي ناري بالبطولة العربية


كووورة




من اللقاء
تعادل  الرجاء أمام ضيفه الوداد (1/1)، في المباراة التي جرت امس السبت في ملعب  محمد الخامس، في ذهاب دور الـ16 لكأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال.

وتقدم الوداد بواسطة إسماعيل الحداد في الدقيقة 33، وسجل لوامبا نجوما هدف التعادل للرجاء بالدقيقة 48.

الشوط الأول

وانطلقت  المباراة بحذر كبير من الفريقين، وانحصرت الكرة كثيرا في وسط الملعب، وكان  الحوار تكتيكيا مع البداية، وغابت الفرص الحقيقية للتسجيل.

وأمام  الصرامة التكتيكية للمباراة، راهن المدافع سند الورفلي لاعب الرجاء بالقيام  بتسديدة قوية، من خارج مربع العمليات لكن الحارس رضا التكناوتي تدخل  بنجاح.

واعتمد الرجاء على الكرات الطويلة، للاستفادة من طول قامة مولانجو، لكن دفاع الوداد كان بالمرصاد لكل الكرات.

بالدقيقة  33 ومن تمريرة طويلة في مربع عمليات الرجاء تأخر بانون في إبعاد الكرة  ليستغلها الكعبي وينفرد بالحارس الزنيتي، حيث فضل تمرير الكرة لإسماعيل  الحداد، الذي سجل الهدف الأول للوداد.

واضطر بوطيب لمغادرة المباراة بعد إصابته في الفخذ، ودخل بدلا منه عمر العرجون في الدقيقة 42.

وهرب الكعبي بالكرة في الوقت بدل الضائع مستغلا تباطؤ بانون، وانفرد بالحارس لكنه تأخر في التسديد حيث تدخل شاكير وأبعد الكرة.

الشوط الثاني

ودخل  الرجاء الشوط الثاني مهاجما خاصة مع دخول المهاجم المخضرم محسن متولي بدلا  من زكرياء الوردي، ولم يتأخر طويلا عندما سدد رحيمي "على الطاير" من داخل  مربع العمليات، لكن الحارس التكناوتي تدخل بصعوبة، لتعود الكرة لنجوما الذي  سدد بقوة مسجلا هدف التعادل.

وأضاع مالانجو فرصه تسجيل الهدف الثاني للرجاء من رأسية قوية، بعد تدخل التكناوتي بنجاح في الدقيقة 55.

وقام  كارتيرون بإشراك حميد أحداد مكان رحيمي في الدقيقة 59، وحاول مالانجو  التسديد لكن الكرة وصلت للحارس التكناوتي الذي كان في المكان المطلوب.

وأجرى زوران مانولوفيتش تغييره الأول بإدخال بابا توندي بدلا من زهير مترجي، وبعده أشرك بديع أووك بدلا من أمين تيغزوي.

وضغط  الرجاء في آخر ربع ساعة خاصة من الجهة اليمني، حيث نشط متولي، وقام مدرب  الوداد بالتغيير الثالث بإدخال أنس أصباحي بدلا من الحداد في الدقيقة 83.

واستمرت المباراة سجالا بين الفريقين دون جديد، لتنتهي بالتعادل 1 ـ 1.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صلاح ثاني أغلى لاعب في العالم حالياً
 .
 .
 احتل المصري محمد صلاح، نجم ليفربول الإنجليزي، المركز الثاني في قائمة  أغلى لاعبي كرة القدم، وفقا للمركز الدولي للدراسات الرياضي CIES. وذكرت  صحيفة “ديلي ميل” الإنجليزية، أن محمد صلاح تفوق على العديد من نجوم كرة  القدم في أوروبا بقائمة أغلى اللاعبين، وفقا للمركز الدولي للدراسات  الرياضي CIES. وتصدر الفرنسي كيليان مبابي، نجم باريس سان جيرمان القائمة  بعدما بلغت قيمته التسويقية 230 مليون جنيه إسترليني، فيما حل صلاح في  المركز الثاني بقيمة 200 مليون جنيه  إسترليني متقدما على كل من رحيم سترلينغ وليونيل ميسي وسانشو، وساديو ماني،  وهاري كين، وفيرمينو وأنطوان غريزمان وليروي ساني على الترتيب. القيمة  السوقية حاليًا لأغلى عشرة لاعبين باليورو: 1- كيليان مبابي (باريس سان  جيرمان) 252 مليون يورو. 2- محمد صلاح (ليفربول) 219.6 مليون يورو. 3- رحيم  سترلينج (مانشستر سيتي) 207.8 مليون يورو. 4- ليونيل ميسي (برشلونة) 167.4  مليون يورو. 5- جادون سانشو (بوروسيا دورتموند) 159.4 مليون يورو. 6-  ساديو ماني (ليفربول) 157.8 مليون يورو. 7- هاري كين (توتنهام هوتسبير)  155.2 مليون يورو. 8- روبرتو فيرمينو (ليفربول) 144.2 مليون يورو. 9-أنطوان  جريزمان (أتلتيكو مدريد) 143.8 مليون يورو. 10- ليروي ساني (مانشستر سيتي)  137.1 مليون يورو.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيف تيري: هناك من يخطط لتدمير موهبتي
 .
 .
  اتهم لاعب المريخ والمنتخب الوطني الاول سيف تيري ما اسماه ببعض الشخصيات  التي تسعي لتدميره وقال لكن ذلك لن يحدث لان تجمع المهنيين يدعمه واضاف  المخطط الخطير ينفذه البعض لتدمير موهبتي وتحطيمها ومنعي من ممارسة كرة  القدم وقال في حديثه للزعيم ثقتي كبيرة في جماهير المريخ ومجتمع الرياضة  وختم بقوله انا مظلوم ..
 .












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
*دكتور مزمل ابوالقاسم*

ياعيني على الهارموني

نوهنا قبل ايام الى حدث جلل ومخطط بالغ الخطورة  يتم التحضير له سراً بمنتهى الخبث  وكتبنا مايلي: (هذه الأيام تدور مسخرة اخرى سراً داخل الإتحاد.. ملف بالغ الخطورة يتعلق بشكوى قدمها الهلال ضد هلال كادوقلي من دون ان يسمع بها احد .. لا كتبت عنها صحف الهلال  ولا اعلنتها لجنة المسابقات  ولانظرت فيها حتى اللحظة   مع ان المباراة التي تتعلق بها جرت في الأول من شهر اكتوبر الجاري..
ظلت الشكوى طي الكتمان لمدة شهر اجتمعت لجنة المسابقات خلاله ثلاث مرات من دون ان تحسمها ..
لماذا ؟..
لأن لجنة المسابقات تنتظر قراراً يتعلق باللاعب مثار الشكوى (المحترف النيجيري ايزي)  في طعن قدمه ناديه السابق (حيدوب النهود) للجنة الإستئنافات قبل اكثر من شهر..
ابطلت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة قيد اللاعب النيجيري في ناديه السابق  فانتقل الى هلال كادوقلي ولعب معه ضد الهلال  وانتهت المباراة بفوز الأسود على الهلال بهدفين لواحد على ارضه وبين انصاره..
واضح جداً ان لجنة المسابقات تنتظر صدور قرار من لجنة الإستئنافات لمصلحة نادي حيدوب النهود يقضي بعدم قانونية انتقال اللاعب إيزي الى هلال كادوقلي كي تقبل الشكوى السرية  وتحول نقاط مباراة الأزرق وهلال كادوقلي الى الهلال!..
هكذا يدار اتحاد الفساد العام!..
تذكروا حديثي هذا جيداً  عندما تنظر لجنة التعاونية استئناف نادي حيدوب النهود وتعقبها لجنة المسابقات بحسم شكوى الهلال السرية ضد هلال كادوقلي لمصلحة الهلال!..
لو اكتملت المؤامرة السرية فعلى جماهير المريخ التدخل لمنع فريقها من المشاركة في بطولة تفتقر الى النزاهة وتدار بالإنتماءات الشخصية والأهواء الخاصة!..
ذكرنا جماهير المريخ لأننا نعلم يقيناً ان مجلس المريخ لايقوى على اتخاذ اي موقف صارم ضد اتحاد يديره حامي حمى المجلس مقطوع الرأس..
المحافظة على رضا شداد اهم عند اعضاء مجلس الدمار من مصلحة ناديهم ..
الدليل انهم سكتوا على عقوبة بكري الصادمة والظالمة  بعد ان اعانوه على كسر إجماع اندية الممتاز..
انتهى المقال وبالأمس فقط ازيح النقاب عن الشكوى السرية بخبر تم نشره عبر الموقع الرسمي لنادي الهلال تحت عنوان (الهلال يؤكد صحة إجراءات شكواه في اللاعب النيجيري) وورد فيه مايلي:
(يترقب نادي الهلال خلال الإسبوع الحالي حسم إجراءات الشكوى التي تقدم بها طاعناً في قانونية مشاركة اللاعب النيجيري "إيزي" مع  فريق هلال كادوقلي خلال المواجهة التي جمعت الفريقين ببطولة الدوري الممتاز  حيث تجتمع لجنة الإستئنافات يوم الثلاثاء المقبل للنظر في إٍستئناف نادي حيدوب النهود  وإصدار قرار بشأنه  في حين تقدم نادي الهلال بشكواه ضد نفس اللاعب الى لجنة المسابقات في الوقت والزمان المحددين لتقديم الشكوى وقد تم سداد الرسوم..
وأفاد المهندس عز الدين الحاج مدير المكتب التنفيذي لنادي الهلا خلال تصريح خص به الموقع الرسمي للنادي ان شكوى الفريق صحيحة بنسبة (100)% ومتكاملة الأركان والمستندات وقدمت في الزمن القانوني ودفعت رسومها كذلك  مبيناً ان الهلال لم يفصح وقتها عن الشكوى احتراماً لمسار العدالة خاصة وان هنالك إستئناف من نادي حيدوب متوقع صدور قرار حوله في الإجتماع القادم للجنة الإستئنافات ويرتبط قرارها بشكوى الهلال حول نفس  ويأتي هذا التعليق من جانب نادي الهلال رداً على ماورد في بعض وسائل الإعلام بأن النادي لم يقدم شكوى في اللاعب المذكور ..
نبداً من حيث انتهى الخبر  ونشير الى ان وسائل الإعلام لم تنف خبر الشكوى بتاتاً لأنها لم تنشره إبتداءاً ولم تسمع به اصلاً!..
المضحك في الخبر ينحصر في تصريح المدير التنفيذي لنادي الهلا (الذي يشغل في الوقت ذاته منصب رئيس هيئة التراخيص في الإتحاد العام )  عن انهم تعمدوا عدم الإفصاح عن الشكوى احتراماً لمسار العدالة!..
ياعيني على العدالة!!..
حديثه مثير للسخرية !!..
إذا صدقنا ان الهلال اخفى شكواه عمداً كي لا يؤثر على سير العدالة  فهل رفضت لجنة المسابقات نظر الشكوى في ثلاثة اجتماعات متتالية كي لاتؤثر على سير العدالة ايضاً..
أغرب جزئية في الخبر تتعلق بربط المدير التنفيذي للهلال بشكوى ناديه مع شكوى اخرى  لا علاقة للهلال بها , وقرار مرتقب يريد الهلال استغلاله لكسب شكواه ضد هلال كادوقلي..
ال يؤكد لكم هذا الربط العجيب والغريب صحة ما ذكرناه عن ان لجنة المسابقات رفضت النظر في الشكوى عمداً ووضعتها جانباً مع سبق الإصرار والترصد  في ثلاثة اجتماعات متتالية  انتظاراً لقرار لجنة الإستئنافات حول قضية نادي حيدوب النهود في اللاعب نفسه كي تمنح الهلال نقاط مباراة هلال كادوقلي حال قبول الشكوى؟..
منذ متى تبقى الشكاوى المقدمة في الدوري الممتاز سرية ؟..
وكيف ولماذا رفضت لجنة المسابقات النظر في الشكوى لأكثر من شهر ولماذا وضعتها جانباً في ثلاثة اجتماعات متتالية ؟..
ومنذ متى تربط لجنة المسابقات قراراتها بما يدور داخل لجنة الإستئنافات ؟..
تتبع اللجنة الأولى لمجلس الإدارة بينما تصنف اللجنة الثانية على (قضائية ) وهي مستقلة تماماً عن المجلس ولجانه المساعدة  فكيف عرفت لجنة المسابقات بأمر إستئناف نادي حيدوب في اللاعب النيجيري إيزي الذي يدعون ان الهلال طعن في مشاركته مع هلال كادوقلي؟..
المخطط مفضوح , تفاصيله باتت معلومة للكافة  بعد ان كشفنا المستخبي عبر هذه المساحة !..
لو اكتمل بصدور قرار من لجنة الإستئنافات لصالح نادي حيدوب وبإستناد لجنة المسابقات على القرار لمنح الهلال نقاط مباراة هلال كادوقلي او إعادة المباراة فعلى الدوري والأخلاق الرياضية ومبدأ اللعب النظيف السلام!..

  آخر الحقـــــائـــــق

الفضيحة وقعت أصلاً بتنحية الشكوى جانباً وعدم الفصل فيها في ثلاثة إجتماعات متتالية عقدتها لجنة المسابقات بعد إنتهاء مباراة الهلالين في الأول من اكتوبر الماضي!..
تمددت فصول الفضيحة  بل المؤامرة القذرة بالإبقاء على الشكوى طي الكتمان حتى نشرناها قبل ايام من الآن !..
تضخمت المهزلة بربط المدير التنفيذي لنادي الهلال بأن لجنة الإستئنافات ستجتمع يوم الثلاثاء المقبل؟
وكيف علم انها ستنظر في إستئناف نادي حيدوب في الإجتماع المذكور؟..
مش احتمال تختو على جنب شهر إضافي زي شكواكم السرية؟..
من اين له بالتفاصيل الدقيقة التي ذكرها حول جدول عمل لجنة الإستئنافات في اجتماع الثلاثاء؟..
كيف تسربت له اجندة الإجتماع المذكور؟..
بل كيف عرف موعده؟..
ليسمح لنا بأن نشكره ونشد على يديه ونقبل رأسه  لأنه تطوع وكشف لنا بقية تفاصيل المسخرة !..
لو تحول سيناريو المؤامرة الى قرار لصالح الهلال فسيسرنا ان ندعو جماهير المريخ الى منع فريقها من المشاركة في مسابقة متسخة تحدد نتائجها وتطبخ شكاويها في المكاتب المظلمة وخلف الأبواب المغلقة..
هكذا تدار الأمور وتساس المسابقات داخل اتحاد الفساد العام!..
لجنة المسابقات تضم عدداً من غلاة مشجعي الهلال  وعلى رأسهم رمزي القضارف الذي سبق له ان عقد مؤتمراً صحافياً في اتحاد القضارف على ايام الإتحاد السابق  احتج فيه على قرار اصدرته لجنة الإستئنافات العليا لصالح المريخ في شكواه الشهيرة ضد الأمل عطبرة !..
ولجنة الإستئنافات تضم عدداً من غلاة مشجعي التيرسو الزرق بقيادة رئيس اللجنة عبدالعزيز سيد احمد ,( المستشار القانوني الأسبق لنادي الهلال)  الذي سبق له ان عبر بقدميه بالسعي الى مكاتب السجل المدني كي يحضر مستندات مؤيدة لإستئناف اهلي عطبرة الشهير ضد المريخ في قضية باسكال بنفسه!..
معه محمد احمد البلولة الذي لم يطق صبراً على تلك الشكوى  فأفتى فيها بتصريحات منحازة  ادلى بها لإحدى الإذاعات الخاصة  قبل ان تعرض عليه داخل اللجنة  وأكد ان مشاركة باسكال مع المريخ غير قانونية !..
بوجود هؤلاء في لجنتي الإستئنافات والمسابقات لا نستغرب (التنسيق عالي المستوى) الذي تم بين اللجنتين لإرجاء النظر في شكوى الهلال السرية داخل لجنة المسابقات الى حين البت في شكوى نادي حيدوب بواسطة لجة الإستئنافات !
آخر خبر : ياعيني على الهارموني العالي!..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
 طاقية أبوعنجة 
 × تعتري فريق  المريخ بعض الأشياء الصغيرة في شكلها ومظهرها، ولكنها عظيمة المعنى  والمضمون، فالكيانات والمؤسسات الكبيرة لها ثوابت وقواعد لا مناص منها ولا  فكاك.
 × أقول هذا وقد لفتي نظري عدد من عشاق المريخ للصايد كاب الأبيض  الذي يضعه المدير الفني للمريخ جمال أبوعنجة على رأسه وهو يقوم بعمل فني  رفيع ومشهود كونه يقود مباريات الزعيم المحضورة بكل تأكيد ويقين.
 ×  جمال أبوعنجة من اللاعبين الذين رسموا بقوة تاريخ المريخ وهو أحد عناصر  الحقبة الذهبية التي أتت بالكؤوس الجوية، ولا يستطيع أي شخص مهما بلغ من حب  للزعيم وتقاليده أن ينتقص من قيمة ومكانة أبوعنجة أبدا أبدا.
 ×  الأندية تقوم بتحديد ألوان شعاراتها وتسجلها في السجلات القانونية، ومن بعد  ترتبط بها القواعد والأنصار، فتصبح من الألوان والرموز التي لها موقعا  مرموقا في قلوب العشاق، ولا يرضون أن تمسح أو تغيب بلون آخرا، وبخاصة إن  كان هذا اللون يمثل لون ورمز النادي المنافس أو الضد.
 ×ألوان المريخ  الأساسية هي الأحمر والأصفر وهي الأولان التي نشأت عليها المحبة وهي سر  الارتباط الأزلي وليس الهزلي، فعلى الذين يقومون بخدمة النادي احترامها  وتقديسها وتقدير أهلها.
 × الأي عندي لو أن جمال أبوعنجة اختار أي لون  غير اللون الأبيض لما وجد نقد ولما تحدث إليه أحد، ولكن أن يجير رأسه  الأحمر بلون الهلال ، فهذا ذنب عظيم لن يغفره الأنصار ولن يطيقونه.
 ×  وهناك أيضا ملاحظات كبيرة على شعار المريخ في بعض المباريات، فتلاحظ ان  الفريق يدخل بأكثر من شكل ، فتجد هناك لاعب يرتدي لونا غامقا وآخر يلبس  فاتحا، وهناك من يلبس أرقام بخط عريض وآخر رفيع مع تباين أيضا في الأولان  ونوع الخط.
 × ألوان الأرقام ونوع خطها به اختلاف قبيح ولا يليق بفريق  ناد كبير وصاحب اسم شهير مثل المريخ، وهناك أسماء اللاعبين فتجدها مختلفة  وغير منسجمة أو متشابه.
 × مثل هذه الأشياء اختفت حتى عند الأندية  الصغرى أو فرق الروابط فكيف نعايشها على الدوام في فريق المريخ صاحب  الاحترافية والقدرات العالية؟
 × هذه الأشياء يجب أن تضمن داخل النظام  الأساس ويوضح بجلاء أنه يحرم على أي من يتقلد منصبا إداريا أو فنيا أو أي  علاقة ذات صلة بالمريخ أن يلتزم ويقدر هذه الموروثات، وإلا يقدم للمحاسبة  والعقاب.
 ×الألوان والشعارات وحتى الأسماء لها ارتباط وجداني وروحي لدى  العشاق، وهي كذلك أصبحت استثمارا رابحا وتجارة رائجة، فكيف نهمل كل هذه  الفوائد الواضحة وغير الواضحة والمباشرة وغير المباشرة لتهدر هكذا عبثا  وعبطا كريها؟
 × خلاصة القول هو، نأمل من الكوتش جمال أبوعنجة أن يخلع  هذا اللون المرفوض، وأن يرتدي الأولان المريخية التي ترضي وتفرح ويتفاءل  بها أنصار النادي، وأن يحرم غيرها على نفسه أولا، ثم من بعد يحرمها على  اللاعبين والطاقم الذي يعاونه.
 ذهبيـــــــــــــــات
 × تصريحات اللواء عامر توضح بجلاء أن النظام الأساس قد تمت إجازته بواسطة بروف شداد.
 × قال اللواء أنه من حق اللجنة القانونية أن ترفع توصية للاتحاد والاتحاد يقرر ما يراه.
 × عامر سئل عن رأيه في الجمعية فلم يرد واكتفى بأحقية الاتحاد في القرار.
 × أنا على يقين ثابت أن مدثر خيري وأعضاء المجلس كانوا قد وجدوا تصريحا من عامر وشداد.
 × ما كان ليقوى خيري وأعضاء المجلس لفعل ما فعلوه لو لم يجدوا العون الفوقي.
 × شداد عنيد جدا ولن يتوانى في قبول جمعية النظام الأساس، ولن برعوي أبدا في رمي توصية القانونية في الواطة وليست السلة.
 × لجنة محمد جلال لن تزيد في عنادها بعد أن تسلم شداد التوصية.
 × محمد جلال سيقول أنا عملت العلي ولكنه لن يزيد المراوغة مع شداد.
 × على الرافضين لإجازة النظام الأساس أن ينتظروا الجمعية ويسقطوا هذا المجلس.
 × لا حل أراه غير تعديل النظام الأساس الجديد فيما بعد أي عندما يتم أجله.
 ×النجمة ذات اللونين الأحمر والأصفر لو وجدت خبير ترويج لجلب للنادي أموالا وفيرة.
 × مئات الكابات توجد أمام الاستادات التي يلعب ها المريخ فهل وجد بينها أبوعنجة أي لون خلاف الأحمر والأصفر؟ 
 × نطلب من أي مريخي خارج البلاد أن يرسل لإبي عنجة عددا من الطواقي الحمراء والصفراء حتى تختفي تلك الطاقية الأذية.
 الذهبيــــة الأخيــرة
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، المريخ كيان عظيم وكل متعلقاته مقدسة ، فلا بد أن تكون محصنة ومقدرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبدالله ابو وائل
(قطع) “شداد” قول كل (طامع) في اثارة (البلبلة) بالمريخ!!
.
.
[حديث البروف “شداد” بتسلمه لتوصيات اللجنة القانونية باتحاد الكرة بشأن الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ وتأكيده عدم اتخاذ قرار حتي الان وإمكانية عدم اهتمامه بالتوصيات وضعه في مرمي نيران الرافضين لتلك الجمعية والمتهمين لمن قاموا باجراءتها بالمزورين!
[ما جاء علي لسان “شداد” يعضد من صحة ما اثرناه من قبل عن ترصد بعض اهل المريخ لهذا المجلس الذي جاء عن طريق اصوات الناخبين!
[نعلم ان اللجنة القانونية قد دفعت بتوصياتها لرئيس الاتحاد العام لكن ظهور البروف “محمد جلال” قبل عدة ايام من خلال برنامج (عالم الرياضة) التلفزيوني خصم كثيرا من رصيد الرجل واضعف موقف اللجنة التي استقت كثير من معلوماتها من جهات لا علاقة لها بالجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ وقد برع “علي اسد” في ايضاح ذلك بتسميته لـ(لوبي) يعمل علي دمار المريخ!
[من ينتظرون صدور قرار ببطلان الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ سينتظرون كثيرا لذلك ينبغي عليهم العمل علي استغلال الوقت استعدادا للجمعية العمومية التي ستنتخب مجلس ادارة جديد سيما وانه بإجازة (النظام الاساسي) اصبح نادي المريخ محصنا ضد قرارات السياسيين التي كانت ديدن النظام السابق بتعيين مجالس تسيير تنتمي للمؤتمر الوطني!
[قطع “شداد” قول كل (طامع) في اثارة البلبلة بالمريخ بتأكيداته عدم التزامه بتنفيذ التوصية الصادرة من اللجنة القانونية بما يشير لصحة اجراءات الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ.
[مطلوب من معارضي المجلس والطامعين في الجلوس علي كراسي مجلس الادارة تنظيم صفوفهم احتكاما لما تقرره صناديق الاقتراع وعليهم الا يحلموا بحكم النادي بعيدا عن (الديمقراطية) التي تمنح اعضاء الجمعية العمومية حق تقرير مصير النادي وتحديد هوية من يحكمه!
[مصير الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الاساسي كتبنا عنه منذ فترة وحينها ظهر بروف “جلال” مهتزا ومترددا وغير واثق في نفسه وبالمقابل كان”علي اسد” اكثر ترتيبا منه وثقة في نفسه فنال ثقة المشاهدين الذين كانوا بمثابة الحكم علي الرجلين!
[عموما لن ننتظر كثيرا قبل ان يخرج قرار الاتحاد العام باعتماد الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ التي اجازت النظام الاساسي وحينها سنكتب عن تلك المحاولات اليائسة لتك الفئة التي لا ترغب في حكم الاحمر عن طريق الديمقراطية!
*

----------

